# Roman beans?



## jpinmaryland

I went to safeway looking for fava beans, strangely enuf they did not have them but I found something called Roman beans that looked the same color but I was not sure. I found fava beans at another store.

Are roman beans the same thing? can you substitue one for the other? I was trying to make fava bean toast, a recipe of Batali's.


----------



## Raine

cranberry bean = borlotti bean = saluggia = shell bean = salugia bean = crab eye bean = rosecoco bean = Roman bean = fagiolo romano    Notes:   These have an excellent, nutty flavor, and are commonly used in Italian soups and stews.  Substitutes:   fresh cranberry bean OR tongues of fire beans (very similar) OR  cannellini bean OR Great Northern bean OR pinto bean OR chili bean


----------



## Leaf Storm

The colour of those beans are great.


----------



## mudbug

BTW, decorating divas - these types of beans make an interesting presentation in a hurricane glass holder in which you place a candle.  Coffee beans also look very nice with a white candle.


----------



## crewsk

I bet the coffee beans would smell good too!


----------



## Zereh

ohhh Good idea, Mudbug!


----------



## jpinmaryland

Have been experimenting with the Roman beans. Make them w/ Sage it gives them a zesty taste, sage is sort of like oregano. Also found that tartness of tomato sauce really adds to the taste, although you can make them w/o tomato sauce:

3 8 oz. cans of Roman/Borlotti beans
2 8 oz. cans of tomato sauce
garlic, a good bit
sage, chopped up perhaps 2 TB.
S/P
olive oil or crisco

sautee' the beans in the oil a little bit, then add chopped garlic/sage and the sauce. You should heat them over low heat for 15 or 20 min. then serve.


----------



## karadekoolaid

Try them in that deliciously hearty peasant dish called "Pasta e Fagioli" - pasta and beans. 
Glorious!


----------



## buckytom

clive, have you tried the shrimp and white beans salad, of which we once spoke? i had it again the other day, and it is fantastic. the earthy slightly-nutty flavor of the beans goes so well, like a canvas for the sweetness of the shrimp, dressed simply in good olive oil. i need to bug the chef for the exact recipe, just in case there's a secret ingredient. well, secret to me, anyway.

i've heard of navy, black, pinto, red, kidney, fava, string, great northern, and human beans  , but never roman. thanks for the info.


----------



## karadekoolaid

buckytom said:
			
		

> clive, have you tried the shrimp and white beans salad, of which we once spoke? i had it again the other day, and it is fantastic. the earthy slightly-nutty flavor of the beans goes so well, like a canvas for the sweetness of the shrimp, dressed simply in good olive oil. i need to bug the chef for the exact recipe, just in case there's a secret ingredient. well, secret to me, anyway.
> 
> i've heard of navy, black, pinto, red, kidney, fava, string, great northern, and humans beans  , but never roman. thanks for the info.


 
No - haven't been able to give it a try, Buckytom, but I'm off to the beach for 15 days next Saturday - just the right place for fresh shrimp, fresh beans, and a glass of champers!!


----------



## BreezyCooking

One caveat - if you plan on using any of these beans for decorating purposes, make sure you use the DRY FORMS ONLY.  The fresh ones from the produce section will just mold & rot.


----------

